# Going to Band my Buck this week, advice



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I know there is a TON of info on here about banding goats, but I don't like how the search works on here. So, I though I would just post!

My buck, Buster, is 11 weeks old and is in the stable with two does. We do not have a good way of separating them so he needs to be fixed. We are going to band him. His testes are pretty big, I am a little nervous that they will not fit, but I will give it a try. I have NEVER done this before....

So from my research and reading this is my current plan:

Go to TSC and but the Elastor and rings. Not sure the size of rings?
Purchase Tetanus antitoxin.

This week, have my husband pin him down and we will band him and make sure not to get anything under the ring. Then give him Tetanus antitoxin.

Questions - 

1) Are there different sizes of bands and what size should I get. They are pretty big (compared to his brother he was always bigger, but he brother died a month ago). 
2) How often should I give him the antitoxin?
3) I have Blu Kote on hand in case an infection develops, what else should I have on hand?

THANK you all in advanced for your responses!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use the small green bands. Use the antitoxin once and then vaccinate him 2 weeks later.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like to pour rubbing alcohol on the area the band will be as well as on the band itself. I find this has eliminated infections as no dirt or bacteria is caught under the band. 

Depending on his size I would pick him up or have him on a milking/fitting stand. holding him on the ground will make the testes go back up into the body and a higher chance of you only banding one or non. You want them to free hang.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

The best hold for banding or clamping:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ALWAYS..keep a blade handy..if you get your finger or misplace it on the goatsyou will want to cut it off fast
we give tetnaus antitoxin first..we apply iodine on the location .... band making sure both testes are in the ring and no teats are trapped..release..check our work..and retreat with iodine..
banamine will help with any pain or swelling..but most dont give anything..a baby aspirin canbe given as well...
make sure he has a quiet place to pout with plenty shade and water..


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just did one that was pretty big, he was laying down and I just put the band/bander over the end of the testes, got a hold of the skin and just held steady while pushing with the bander to get it to slip over the testes. I almost thought the band wasn't going to fit, but then it just popped right over them. The best thing to do to make sure you don't get any teats in the band or get it pulled too tight is to just get the band where it needs to be without pulling on the testes. If you just get it slipped over them, let the bander close just at the top of the testes, it doesn't need to be right up against his body. If he is 11 weeks I'm sure you won't have any problem knowing if you got both testes below the band, but do make sure you feel two before you close the bander, then just roll the band off of the bander so it is in place. I hope that makes sense. lol

I use the green bands, they are the only ones they make for that style of bander. There is a bander used on cattle that is much larger called the Calicrate bander, it works kind of like a cum-a-long with a different type of band that is much larger. I always put the band on the bander first, put it back so it is over the little indents in the "teeth" on the bander, about half way back. (You will know what I mean once you are looking at the bander), I then open the bander to make sure the band is not going to snap right away or fly off of the bander, if you don't have it back far enough it will come off. If it breaks get another one and do it again. Some bands are just defective and can't take being stretched open. Also after you band him, I always store my extra bands in the fridge since the bag says to keep in a cool dark place. It does help them keep longer and not get dried out.


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks all for the reply's!! Doing it today wish me luck! I have all the tools required. Will let you know how it goes. He's got pretty big ones for his age so hopefully we can get the and over them!!


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

Hi all. Just did it. Gave tetanus antitoxin this morning. Waited a couple hours the. Banded. Applied iodine to the area. Banded. Applied more. How does this look? Felt like I got em both and no teats were in the band. Will keep on eye on him all day.


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

I have to say i was and am super nervous about it. He was such a good sport though. Didn't scream in pain just laid down and started licking. First time ever doing that!!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Good job! Looks like both are in there. I did a buckling recently. He didn't cry but he laid down a lot that first day and didn't eat at all. I drenched him with an aspirin but he was a miserable boy for 24 hours then was back to himself the next day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone, it feels so good to hear that it looks okay. Phew!! I just went down to check on him. He is definitely uncomfortable, but walked a round a bit (slowly). He lets me pet him and he rubs up against me still so that's good. I am hoping he will be comfortable enough to take his milk this evening. We'll see. 

I gave him about 3 cc's of baby asprin liquid right before we did the banding. Anyone think I should give him another dose later tonight or call it good? Thanks all for helping a poor newbie out


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would wait to see how he is handling it....if he seem ok..the hold off on the aspirin..B complex does wonders when they are stressed


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

When I stocked up on meds and other things TSC only had Vit B12 gel for horses. Still good to give for the stress? How much?


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

Last year was my first time. The little 3 month olds were laying around everytime I checked but did just fine. After a few days, back to their playing and goofing around. I did a yearling last year too. His balls were so big. I talked to customer support for help. lol Anyhooo..I got it done just fine and afterward, he went right back to grazing with the herd..didn't even care. The chickens were thoughtful enough to find the dropped, dried out balls for me. I told friends for a long time I was going to turn them into coin purses for Christmas


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

phydough said:


> Last year was my first time. The little 3 month olds were laying around everytime I checked but did just fine. After a few days, back to their playing and goofing around. I did a yearling last year too. His balls were so big. I talked to customer support for help. lol Anyhooo..I got it done just fine and afterward, he went right back to grazing with the herd..didn't even care. The chickens were thoughtful enough to find the dropped, dried out balls for me. I told friends for a long time I was going to turn them into coin purses for Christmas


That's hilarious!! I may steal your coin purse joke .


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

Just looked outside and all three goats are up andouille grazing, including Buster! Tail up and wagging and everything. Huge sigh of relief.


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

I hate my phone. Not andouille. They are up and out grazing. Sheesh.


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

And still wondering if b12 is still good for stress it is all I have.


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

He seems pretty lethargic today still walking around to graze and very snugly when I sit down with him but will not run around. Hopefully he gets some energy soon! Any tips that might help him a bit? I am taking his fecal in tomorrow to make sure the cocci is gone. I have a sneaking suspicion that he still has it. We'll see!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The B12 gel will be fine. In a pinch you can even use a human pill.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We've used a b12 human pill in a pinch, when my Little Guy was off and we didn't know why. It REALLY made a difference.


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

Hello again. Just want to post a concern. He still will not run but walks around with his tail up. He will slowly lie down and the he will reposition his back end occasionally. He is eating and drinking and peeing and pooping ok. Fecal came back negative for everything. Should I be concerned that maybe the band is not tight enough? Is there some way if checking if things are on track? My husband thinks I am crazy, always thinking something is wrong. I will recheck temp but two nights ago is was under 103. I could take a picture if that might help. Oh and there is no swelling and no obvious infection. However, when I very lightly touch them they feel slightly warm, I thought they would be cold by now? Thanks!!!!


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow!! My vet told me they believe it inhumane to band their testicles after 1 month, she crushed my pygmys with a metal clamp! He screamed bloody murder but was fine afterwards.... Now I have my 11 week old to do and I can't decide to bad or go back to the vet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When was the banding done?


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

Wednesday this past week. So about 72 hours ago.


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

Just an update. I worry for nothing so it seems. He is doing just fine. They have hardened up and he is full of energy. All is well. I will keep an eye on them though!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Depending on the size you use...some bands are not made as small as they used to and can take longer to do its job..sounds like your little man is well on his way..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Our bucklings were pretty lethargic for 2-3 days after banding.. I wouldn't worry too much


----------

